# best shad swimbait



## the last bank fisherman (Feb 1, 2014)

been looking for a good size shad swimbait, what brand have you had the best luck on.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 1, 2014)

This one worked well for me a few months ago. It's the Bass Pro XPS Pro Series Z9R in a shad pattern. We caught some nice fish with it but it's a little pricey and it's pretty big for slinging around.
Here's a few videos using it this fall.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 1, 2014)

Big fan of the Berkley Havoc Sickfish Jr.


----------



## the last bank fisherman (Feb 1, 2014)

are bull shad any good


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 1, 2014)

the last bank fisherman said:


> are bull shad any good



They seem to work fine for me


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 1, 2014)

The bull shad is the best looking shad bait out there. Another good shad imitation bait I'm about to purchase is the real prey shiner. The all American trash fish also looks and swims good but are only good for a couple of fish until the super glue has to come out


----------



## whchunter (Feb 1, 2014)

*Lf*

Lake Fork Trophy Lures Live Magic Shad

Lots less money and plenty of bass


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 2, 2014)

Not a shad but a herring


----------



## stratos185 (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the bull herring but all swim baits have a diffrent action. To me the bull herring is the perfect size for numbers and big fish. I also use a sebile and triple trout.


----------



## jr123 (Feb 2, 2014)

troyboy- who makes that lure?


----------



## the last bank fisherman (Feb 2, 2014)

are mattlures worth anything


----------



## tkaz (Feb 2, 2014)

Triple Trout is a great one... Not the best looking but I have caught more fish on it than any other I have thrown.


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 2, 2014)

That is the bull herring made by Mike Bucca in Troyboys photo.


----------



## Joel (Feb 2, 2014)

Most realistic ones I've ever seen...


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good looking glide bait Joel


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 2, 2014)

jr123 said:


> troyboy- who makes that lure?



That's a bull herring

http://******ad.com/bullherring.html



stratos185 said:


> I also use a sebile and triple trout.



And Huddleston


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 3, 2014)

I used the 6" Bull Shad and unfortunately it broke after the second fish... I'm sure it was a freak thing with that particular one... But I bought it online in CA somewhere and they wouldn't refund it.  Still disappointed about that ordeal.  Now I primarily use the Spro BBZ1 and it does okay... The Sebile is great on Striper of course, but the Bull Shad is by far the best looking in my opinion (Gizzard Shad).  I just happened to have a bad experience with my $60 purchase (and can't justify doing that again).


----------



## jr123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Joel- Who makes that bait and whats the price on it?


----------



## Randall (Feb 4, 2014)

jr123 said:


> Joel- Who makes that bait and whats the price on it?


 Those are my baits. They are a unique hybrid glide/swim bait. Unique in the fact they they have a very natural forward swimming action and a wide side to side glide action depending on how you reel them. The top one, nine inch Gliding Gizzard, sold for $100 and is discontinued as of today because I want to do some other stuff and have enough orders now to keep me busy through April just on that one bait. The small one is just a rough first prototype thrown together real quick. It's not available for sale.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the sebile magic swimmer.


----------



## puddlehunter (Feb 4, 2014)

Tmpr111 said:


> I used the 6" Bull Shad and unfortunately it broke after the second fish... I'm sure it was a freak thing with that particular one... But I bought it online in CA somewhere and they wouldn't refund it.  Still disappointed about that ordeal.  Now I primarily use the Spro BBZ1 and it does okay... The Sebile is great on Striper of course, but the Bull Shad is by far the best looking in my opinion (Gizzard Shad).  I just happened to have a bad experience with my $60 purchase (and can't justify doing that again).



You should have contacted the lure builder, he is local and I'm sure he would have taken care of it for you


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

What kind of line are y'all throwing these baits on?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 4, 2014)

puddlehunter said:


> You should have contacted the lure builder, he is local and I'm sure he would have taken care of it for you



Thanks.  Although at the time I wasn't aware of that - as well as I no longer have the pieces or any proof of purchase.  No biggie though ???.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 4, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> What kind of line are y'all throwing these baits on?



I use braid with a heavier mono or fluorocarbon leader if I'm on the river (rocks etc).  If I'm in open water I typically use 14-20lb Fluoro.  And that's with 6-9" heavier baits.  That may not be ideal, but it's what I've always done.


----------



## ghoster (Feb 4, 2014)

*Bully Shad*





My bull shad experience in a nutshell.

Hasta Mañana,

El Gato


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Feb 5, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> What kind of line are y'all throwing these baits on?



30lb braid on the main line and a BP XPS 25lb flouro leader about 2-3ft in length. Rod is a St Croix Mojo Bass and the reel is  Lewes SS.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 5, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> What kind of line are y'all throwing these baits on?



i throw my herring on 17 pound flouro, bull shad on 25 pound mono and my alabama rig on 65 pound braid


----------



## Joel (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't make them, just fish them.  Details on the bait are below on post #20.  I switched to these after I had 4 different ******ads pull apart in the joints, three on fish and one in mid air.  They were all generation 1's so maybe thethey problems have been corrected.


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike did have a slight problem with the pins in the gen1 baits but haven't had any problems with the gen2's or the herrings. I even had an 8" ******ad gen1 come apart on me after the biggest striper I have ever hooked into tied me up in some trees in about 40' of water on hartwell. I let him know and there was another one the mailbox a few days later. I've seen tripple trouts, 3:16's, and more that have came apart and those are some of the best in the swimbait industry.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't always throw shad swimbaits, but when I do.....I throw Randall's 9" gliding gizzard on a LDC MH, Supertuned Curado 301 and 25lb P-line CXX....stay thirsty(and warm) my friends  

Edit: Thanks again Randall


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 11, 2014)

Folks I would like to remind you of the rules regarding advertising and buying and selling on the forum. It needs to be handled by pm or you be in violation of the rules.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 11, 2014)

Bull shad is the way to go I love mine.


----------



## basshole8190 (Dec 16, 2014)

any one wanna sell their gliding gizzard?


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 16, 2014)

******ad- I like the 6", but also use the 5", for numbers and big fish the BullHerring.  After that Triple Trout.


----------



## thedudeabides (Dec 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Most realistic ones I've ever seen...



That's a nice lookin lure.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## reelman19 (Dec 18, 2014)

$55.00?????!!! are you kidding me???!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2014)

reelman19 said:


> $55.00?????!!! *are you kidding me*???!!!



No there not.....Some of them are $250.00


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 19, 2014)

$50 is pretty much the low end of large high quality swimbaits

those above are $100

the roman made 'mother' is $400


http://www.bassmaster.com/gear/400-plus-swimbait-hai


----------

